# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Portaels

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Portaels
Gendarmeriestraat 65
Vilvoorde 

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Portaels


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Jan Portaels.*

----------


## christel1

Ik heb een hele goede ervaring met het Jan Portaelziekenhuis in Vilvoorde, zeker met betrekking van de behandeling voor CVS door Dr Coucke en Dr Uyttersprot, zeker een aanrader
Greetz
Christel1

----------

